# Salomon Sick Stick



## Actionsportsnow (Jan 30, 2009)

I read few days ago a post from Angrysnowboarder about the Answer. I have no experience on the Sick Stick but his review could help you to better understand what the bamboo can add to the board.

Both Sick Stick and Answer have the overall same construction and a popster core (to increase the pop) except that Sick Stick has a Pow rocker instead of a flat profile for the Answer, which means certainly that the Sick Stick is better for powder than the Answer.


----------



## snowboadringOX (Dec 29, 2009)

i was looking at the site also. There are just not too many reviews of the board. Im mostly into all mountain stuff. I like hitting stuff as i go and not taking the same path 2x. I dont ride the pipe at all but a few rails and rollers. I think im going to try it. I have ridden the answer and i liked it but it felt a little blah. hoping for a little more from the sick stick. Ill do a quick review of it probably late in jan.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

There's a sick stick review on my site but you'd have to dig back to like September 08 to find it. I've ridden them both.


----------



## snowboadringOX (Dec 29, 2009)

yes i did read that review also. it was a good read. I am a powder freak when i can get it, i just need the board to perform on other stuff till the pow comes around.


----------



## snowboadringOX (Dec 29, 2009)

well i picked one up tonight. here she is posing next to a 96-97 K2 HC Rally Sport. lol im old.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Hah, the K2 HC was one of my first boards back in the day (old too), what resort in Ohio do you ride at?


----------



## snowboadringOX (Dec 29, 2009)

typically bostin mills and sometimes brandywine. Its kinda like 2 small places that are one minute apart. I usually make the 2.5 hour drive to 7 springs PA. I am from Cleveland so its not that bad of a drive.


----------



## Actionsportsnow (Jan 30, 2009)

Sweet SnowboadringOX, buying a new deck is always a great way to start 2010


----------



## snowboadringOX (Dec 29, 2009)

thanks man and i agree. So far im having a blast on the deck. It hold ice pack really well and seems balances in the air. Ive only been out a few time and no real deep pow but the few inches i have rode in it kept the tip up as they say in the ski world. I was really thinking that this board would suck in the ice but it has been great so far.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

That board can truly handle it all. I was riding it as a park deck one day for shits and giggles.


----------

